# SOS Cadenas sur mon disque dur, DD non utilisable ???



## macrv (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai un cadenas sur mon dd externe, je n'ai plus aucune autorisations d'accès requises sur le dd.
Ce cadenas est arrivé je ne sais comment. 
Actuellement je ne peut modifier les accès du dd avec &#63743;+i sur le dd, car il n'y a plus "Lecture et ecriture" mais "Personalisé" que je ne peut modifier car les modifications ne sont pas retenu et je reste en "Personalisé" au niveau des privilèges pour moi, le staff..etc.???

Pour info je suis en os 10.5.8 et également sur mon disque externe cadenassé.

Si vous pouviez me donner une combine pour que je puisse de nouveau utiliser mon dd externe qui est plein de données importante et utiles pour moi.

D'avance merci à tous.


----------



## lappartien (29 Septembre 2009)

u as fait je pense réparer autorisations si ton DD monte dans utilitaires de disque.
Réinitialiser MDP avec le dvd d'install touche C enfoncée


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2009)

lappartien a dit:


> u as fait je pense réparer autorisations si ton DD monte dans utilitaires de disque.
> Réinitialiser MDP avec le dvd d'install touche C enfoncée



Mais non, les autorisations, c'est sur le disque "système" qu'il faut les réparer on en a déjà parlé) !

macrv, quand tu fais "pomme I" sur ce disque, la case "ignorer les autorisations de ce disque", elle est accessible ?


----------



## macrv (1 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais non, les autorisations, c'est sur le disque "système" qu'il faut les réparer on en a déjà parlé) !
> 
> macrv, quand tu fais "pomme I" sur ce disque, la case "ignorer les autorisations de ce disque", elle est accessible ?



Quand je fais &#63743; i, la case "ignorer les autorisations de ce volume" est accessible en cliquant sur le petit cadenas. Que je coche ou ne coche pas cette case, le cadenas gris sur mon disque ne disparait pas.


----------



## lappartien (1 Octobre 2009)

cliquer sur le cadenas, attendre, on va te demander normalement ton mopt de passe tu le mettras et validras
là le cadenas s'ouvrira et tu cocheras la case .

est-ce possible?


----------



## michel95 (2 Novembre 2009)

j'ai eu le même problème de disques durs inaccessibles car cadenassés. Etant sur Snow Leopard, j'ai contacté Apple qui m'a donné la solution.
1) Télécharger et installer Pathfinder à partir du site cocoatech
2) Lancer pathfinder: une fenêtre ressemblant au finder s'ouvre
3) dans la partie gauche, sélectionner le disque et faire Pomme I
4) Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, décocher la boite "verrouiller"
5) A partir de ce moment, il est de nouveau possible de modifier les privilèges dans le finder avec pomme I sur le disque
6) ne pas oublier d'"appliquer aux éléments inclus".
Voilà, c'est pas plus difficile que ça
Bon courage


----------



## yellowshark (26 Novembre 2009)

michel95 a dit:


> j'ai eu le même problème de disques durs inaccessibles car cadenassés. Etant sur Snow Leopard, j'ai contacté Apple qui m'a donné la solution.
> 1) Télécharger et installer Pathfinder à partir du site cocoatech
> 2) Lancer pathfinder: une fenêtre ressemblant au finder s'ouvre
> 3) dans la partie gauche, sélectionner le disque et faire Pomme I
> ...


Effectivement :
après avoir eu le même problème et passé la nuit à trouver un moyen de supprimer ce cadenas - y compris réinstall du système (plusieurs fois...) je viens d'essayer le truc. Problème réglé en 3 minutes. 
Un très grand merci à Michel95.


----------

